# whites tree frogs....bum squirting... lol... ???



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

i just got 2 whites tree frogs from pollywog..they are stunning turquoise.... anyway

i notice everynow and then they squirt water out their bum lol.. is that normal, it doesnt look like pee.


----------



## StuartH (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol I am sure they are fine mate..I also got some off Andrew and may get another couple yet..do you know if he has any left?..These are mine from him..
YouTube - Montage


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL, this is perfectly normal! it is errrm how to put this politely, how they wee!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol, this is totally normal. it is actually wee - frogs pee is mostly water as they are constantly 'drinking it in' through their skin. they spray it out when handled or scared because in the wild they would want to make themselves lighter to get away just incase your a big scary predator :blush:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, it's wee. Mine did it when they were scared.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

good to know
lol
here is a pic of 1 of them...










soz its a rubbish pic.... their colour is stunning its a well nice greeny blue.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww, its lovely... One of my Whites is big and fat now. He has a plastic like blade thing on his lower jaw now too. They're beutiful. They are a sheer pleasure to keep.


----------

